# Duck Jam, College Station,Texas



## txbbqman (Mar 20, 2009)

Alrighty folks just got all the info on this one.

Budweiser Duck Jam
Saturday April 25th, 2009 in College Station,Texas
 Duck Jam 

This is an IBCA sanctioned event, you need not be a member of IBCA to compete. There is a link on the Duck Jam web site to take you to the IBCA site for cook off registration.

This is event benefits the Texas A&M chapter of Ducks Unlimited, the largest University Chapter in the country.

This is the 4th year for this event, and is the first year they have had a cook off, spots will be 30 x 30 or 30 x 40 depending on if you have a camper or not.

Price is $200 for a 5 man Team, Concerts by Clay Walker, Kevin Fowler, Bad Company and others.


Folks I have attended this Chapters Banquet for many years and these young folks put on one heck of a shindig. I just met with the chapter President and after going over this years Duck Jam it really looks like this event will be no exception. If you are with in driving distance and this interests you please come down and cook with us.

If anyone needs any more info e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 21, 2009)

Bump For the Saturday Folks,

BTW, looks like there is not direct link to IBCA,

Just send an email to Cody, Link on the page or to me and I will set it up for you.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 22, 2009)

Bump for the Sunday Crew


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 30, 2009)

One last bump in case anyone is interested.

They are filling up fast, may still be time to get in if anyone is interested.

If you dont want to cook at least come out and visit


----------

